# Ripping plywood, what is a good circular saw blade?



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

As you guys have noticed in my other threads I have been threatening to build a couple cabinets. Well, since I have extra vacation days they demand I use, I have some spare time. I need to get a decent blade for my circular saw. What would be good to minimize tearout of the veneer of the plywood? I may be cutting birch veneered ply (as per cabinetman's suggestion).

Buying it locally is important, I need it this weekend. I do have some good local sources so HD/menards isn't a must. 

Thanks guys!

EDIT: I do have a woodcraft store local as well.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Since I'm in the boonies and do all my blade buying via the 'net', I don't know if you can find this blade locally, but I highly recommend it.
It's the SystiMatic Plymaster 10PM55-085. A close second would be the Freud LU80R010. I know HD carries Freud. Don't know if they carry that specific one, though.


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Gene, I need a 7-1/4" blade but the freud you recommended is available local at woodcraft. I hope to buy a TS sometime soon and Ill keep that in mind.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Freud actually has a 60T thin kerf version of the LU80 called the LU79R007. It's a Hi-ATB grind, which should make it about as good as it gets from a circular saw blade for plywood...it's ~ $50 most places, but All2ools.com has it on sale for $37. If that's too spendy, the $20 60T Freud Diablo D0760X should be pretty respectable too.


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Scott, I can live with spending $50 even though that was a little higher than I had expected. Ill see if I can find one local, maybe they can give me a good deal.

EDIT; Looks like woodcraft has it in stock for $50.


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

Tripple chip blade...


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

Tripple chip blade...
OR..
Tape a strip of masking tape across where you want to make the cut and mark you're line on the tape, then make you're cut. The tape helps limit the the veiner tear out or first scribe cut the line with a utility knife cutting through the veneer.


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice tip on the tape, I had read that but forgot about it. Thanks.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

240sxguy said:


> Gene, I need a 7-1/4" blade but the freud you recommended is available local at woodcraft. I hope to buy a TS sometime soon and Ill keep that in mind.


Ooops! I gotta start reading a little closer
Sorry.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Ripping Plwood*

It's not really "ripping" as you would a solid hardwood, since there are cross layers as well as the top veneer. You don't need a lot of power for this, just a Combo blade will be fine.
This one:Amazon.com: Freud D0740X Diablo 7-1/4 40 Tooth ATB Finishing Saw Blade with 5/8-Inch Arbor, Diamond Knockout, and PermaShield Coating: Home Improvement


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I have the 40 tooth Freud Diablo that woodnthings posted on my circ saw. Makes beautiful cuts on plywood. Virtually no tearout. Its only 15 bucks at HD.


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

15 bucks? Now we're talkin'!

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the help!


----------

